# Hi there!



## looley (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm a girl (23 years old) that want to move by the end of this year to NZ with my son (5). I need a job to get a work visa, do anyone know someone who needs a kindergarden teacher or a film maker? I got great references!
I'm happy for all advice I can get about moving to NZ.


----------

